# Yellow Line Plate??



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ok saw a new one this morning....

Sparked out CVPI displaying a yellow line plate in the front (no i did not stop him and cite for 90/6.....yet)

I have seen the red and we all know about the blue but what the hell is yellow for, security?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

DPW I think


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

It means when trouble strikes, he turns on his strobes, and get the hell out of there as fast as he can. 

I'm just saying.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Cowards?

Easiest way to find out is to stop him & ask.


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

No, the Yellow Line is the Tow Truck drivers....All of our town wreckers have them, they also have Repair plates.... But on a Crown Vic?? Maybe he's confused.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Heck even I know that one, Tow Truck drivers...
We had a couple threads about that a year or so ago.

No wait my bad, it's the symbol of the crashing the amber society.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Heck even I know that one, Tow Truck drivers...
> We had a couple threads about that a year or so ago.
> 
> No wait my bad, it's the symbol of the crashing the amber society.


AAAHHH Gil could have met DJGJ!!!!

Lost op...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

maybe it's a symbol to support our troops like the yellow ribbons.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Wrecker drivres/wackers on the S. Shore


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Everybody knows that the thin yellow line means he's French. As Delta784 stated, it's for cowardice. I bet he had a white flag flying from his antenna too. *


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ptlm.Shamrock147 said:


> No, the Yellow Line is the Tow Truck drivers....All of our town wreckers have them, they also have Repair plates.... But on a Crown Vic?? Maybe he's confused.


Must be... Black CV with aerials and more clear LED's than our low profile units.

I was talking to one of the other officers that works days this morning when I got into the station and they said that they already got a call on him. Caller stated "someone you might want to check out" I guess based on the fact that he is driving a look a like cruiser.

I have seen it a few times he lives in town so I think I will go and introduce myself next time I see him...


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

Gil, Let us know how you make out!:-D


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Gil, I've met him as well. I believe heavy set, shaved head? He lives in my town and I asked him up front whats the deal w/ the CVPI, strobes, and "Yellow Line Plate?" He said, "Oh I tow for Boston!" Uh.. OK...Whacker.

I think the T.Y.L. plates stem from the two drivers that one got killed and one lost a leg on 495 like 2 yrs ago in Norton.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I've got a new slogan...

"MASSCOPS, you can't make this shit up."


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Maybe its a new plate to show solidarity and respect for our nations drug testers.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

HAHAHA


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Opie said:


> Gil, I've met him as well. I believe heavy set, shaved head? He lives in my town and I asked him up front whats the deal w/ the CVPI, strobes, and "Yellow Line Plate?" He said, "Oh I tow for Boston!" Uh.. OK...Whacker.


Uhh...yeah. Doesn't BTD run their own tows, or do they contract stuff out?


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Gil said:


> Must be... Black CV with aerials and more clear LED's than our low profile units.
> 
> I was talking to one of the other officers that works days this morning when I got into the station and they said that they already got a call on him. Caller stated "someone you might want to check out" I guess based on the fact that he is driving a look a like cruiser.
> 
> I have seen it a few times he lives in town so I think I will go and introduce myself next time I see him...


I havent used it but wouldnt he require a permit from the registry to have those lights?

Heres a post I found about yellow lights--->

*RMV cracking down on corner strobes and amber lights* 
Coming soon from the RMV also:

The Registrar is cracking down on corner strobes. They are permitted on public safety vehicles only (police, fire, medical, dpw). Not private such as pickup trucks owned by snow plowers, construction companies, etc. They are also promulgating letters to be sent to local and state PD's detailing who can use amber lights. I am getting a copy of this letter and the amber permit application if anyone has questions. FYI too, anyone coming across vehicles with white strobe lights, they are regulated under Ch 90 & CMR's and are NOT permitted for citizens, only public safety owned vehicles. That is in writing from RMV Chief legal and a recent court case I had.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

frank said:


> Uhh...yeah. Doesn't BTD run their own tows, or do they contract stuff out?


The local police districts contract out towing services when the city is not available, which is ALL THE TIME.

Oh, please, pm me that plate. I'll tell you if he's legitimate.

OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhh please.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

kmf294 said:


> Do you guys breed these people over there? First that other nut former Attle Aux now this guy. Get a handle on this for us Opie. Check the water or something.


Funny Kev...That's what Lance says, "There's something in the water over here, That's why I live in Attleboro!" I'll have to agree, thats why I'll only drink bottled water and if I run out, I just switch to beer 



quality617 said:


> The local police districts contract out towing services when the city is not available, which is ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Oh, please, pm me that plate. I'll tell you if he's legitimate.
> 
> OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhh please.


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it means he is into "watersports"...


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

SUOKKO said:


> I think it means he is into "watersports"...


you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

SinePari said:


>


Red X


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Whenever you see a red x, right click it. Go to properties. You will see the address (URL). Highlight it and press Ctrl C (copy) then in the address bar up top press Ctrl V (paste)


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

or right click then select show picture (doesn't always work though)


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Oops. How come sometimes you can copy and paste a pic, but others you have to insert tag, do this and that...bearing in mind my IPod has 2 songs on it...


----------

